# trans fluid change: who has done it few questions



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

hi i have a 2004 gto with about 40k miles on it i bought the car used with 37k. I want to change the trans fliud in the car. i have done it on many trucks on the past, had to drop the pan change the filter etc how is it done on the gto is there a drain plug. any one done this? any suggestions
thanks in advance


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

lowazztruck said:


> hi i have a 2004 gto with about 40k miles on it i bought the car used with 37k. I want to change the trans fliud in the car. i have done it on many trucks on the past, had to drop the pan change the filter etc how is it done on the gto is there a drain plug. any one done this? any suggestions
> thanks in advance


Do you have an A4?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Found this on the "other" site.

1. Raise vehicle and support on safety stands. Refer to Section 0A, GENERAL INFORMATION for location of the recommended jacking points.
2. Clean all dirt from around oil pan and transmission case.3. Place drain tray under transmission.
4. Hold oil pan in place and, remove the oil pan bolts from the front and both sides.
5. Loosen the rear oil pan bolts by about 4 turns each and, while still supporting the oil pan, lightly tap the sides with a rubber hammer to break the gasket seal.
6. Lower the front of the oil pan and drain the fluid into a suitable container, then remove the oil pan from the transmission. Figure 7C4-3
7. Pull down and twist the filter to remove it from the transmission case
.8. Open the filter by prying the metal crimping away from the top of the filter and pull apart. Inspect the filter material for particles that may indicate evidence of a potential transmission problem. Examples of the type of material to look for, are; - Clutch friction material. - Bronze slivers, indicating bush wear. - Steel particles. Figure 7C4-4
9. Using suitable circlip pliers or a two legged puller ane slide hammer, such as Litchfield E6668 or other commercial equivalent, remove the filter seal. Take care not to scratch the oil pump bore during the process.NOTE:If scratched, fluid leakage could occur from this point, once the vehicle has been put back into service. Figure 7C4-5
10. Remove old oil pan gasket and discard.
11. Clean the transmission case, oil pan and oil pan gasket surface, drying with compressed air. Ensure that all traces of the old gasket are removed.

12. Lubricate a new filter seal with petroleum jelly (Vaseline or equivalent) and install into the oil pump bore, using a suitable sized socket or piece of tubing.
13. Install a new filter into the transmission case.
14. Check that magnet is functional and located in the designated position in the oil pan. Install new gasket and reinstall oil pan. Tighten bolts to specified torque. OIL PAN BOLT 9.5 - 13.8 TORQUE SPECIFICATION Nm
15. Lower vehicle and add approximately 4.8 litres (V6 engine) or 5.0 litres (V8 engine) of DexronÒ III automatic transmission fluid.
16. Operate the vehicle for about 24 km or until normal operating temperatures are reached. Check that there are no fluid leaks from the oil pan area.
17. Check transmission fluid level, refer 2.1 FLUID LEVEL CHECK in this Section. Figure 7C4-6


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

auto


----------

